# Mods



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

What modifications has everyone done to their cars? I'm hoping to get on soon and am curious what everyone has put on and in their cars.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

um...what do ppl usually put on cars? ask ppl u know...thats probably what u'll end up hearing...p.s.,it's a little known secrest(well not really) that you can put a CA in your S14...something about apeals me...jus letting u know

p.s.s. dont listen to me...i have a mazda...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Factory SR20DET
Exe Altair 3" exhaust
Stainless dump pipe with wastegate split
Turbosmart bleed valve
Simota pod filter
700x300x75 front mount intercooler
3" stainless cooler piping
GFB BOV
KYB SR Special suspension
Geimax 17x8 and 17x9 lightweight rims with toyo tyres
5 stud hub conversion
S15 Silvia 4 piston front brakes
Bendix ultimate pads
Cusco pillow mount camber tops
Rear whiteline camber bolts
Front whiteline castor kit
Whiteline strut brace
2600lbs 9 puck ceramic button clutch
Upgraded aftermarket clutch cylinder
Custom half shafts
Factory R200 LSD
Pivot Super earth
Pivot Half unit
Pivot starter button
Pivot gekko tach with shift light
Pivot gekko water temp gauge
Pivot gekko boost gauge
Pivot Raizin voltage regulator
Pivot speed meter
Badbiki 'BikiRom' remapped ecu
Blitz turbo timer
Full interior retrim
R33 GTST S1 front seats
Momo steering wheel and pedals
Alpine MP3 deck
Clarion 600w amp
Alpine 12" sub
MB Quart front splits
Response 4" coaxials
Vertex sideskirts
Vertex rear bar
Cwest type 2 front bar
Wise sports widebody front fenders
Blanked rear panel
Smoked front indicators
BMW 5 series 2003 indicators
Custom Pivot graphics and orange striping
Semi metallic 30% tint

What a waste of money


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

only Joel could say sumthin like that...(i could ion the past...boohoo)problem is...Joel dont have an S14...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

such a nice list though Joel...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

joel...your list is so long i dont even finish reading it...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I wish i had an s14 

I came so close to buying one back before i got the 180 - i love them!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if i got an s14, it would be the Kouki S14a...thats the best looking one...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Joels list has 44 items on it. thats a long list


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i got just got my kouki,... beautiful


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

In no particular order...
Blitz Intercooler
koyo radiator
FAL twin fans
PE silicone coolant hoses
custom top feed fuel rail
-AN -8 fuel lines
greddy intake manifold
custom IC piping
sp "mean effeciency" intercooler gauge
iron sleeved the block
CP pistons 
eagle rods (arp studs replaced)
272 cams
adj cam sprockets
tomei timing chain
tomei RAS 
CTC Equal length SS manifold 
T4 housings
Tial 40mm WG w/ -an SS lines
stainless dump tube 
s15 six speed
C's short throw
HRP custom made slave cylinder
custom clutch (from i-m-racing)
ALL -AN stainless lines oil to turbo
jaz oil catch can w-AN lines
titanium cat back 
stainless cat forward
Apex-i Power FC
FC datalogit
Wideband w/ datalogging
Blitz sbc-id 
omori intake temp gauge
greddy fuel press 
greddy egt
blitz DC boost gauge
MOMO steering wheel
MOMO Acroplis seats
Cusco 8 point roll cage 
JIC magic FLTA2
Jic Magic rear upper control arms
Jic magic toe control rod
300zx diff
Z32 4 wheel brake swap
14" big rotor kit
Speedline Areao 18x 9.5 front
" " 18x 11" rear 
98 front end swap
gp sports aero kit
and im sure a lot more that I cant think of now.....
and an absolute TON of custom parts


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you have 50. you beat joel


----------



## thelinja (Dec 28, 2003)

kouki sideskirts
gunmetal SE wheels
S14 Helical differential


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you have 50. you beat joel


LOL....and I didn't list any of the stereo


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

forced240 - :showpics:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, we've all seen Joels car(and its Very nice and clean), so wheres yours? also, when you say you have an S15 6 speed, does this mean you have an SR20DET in your car? cuz you didnt list it and now im having doubts you have all this stuff...


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn you all are tough!!!! I just got back in town and I will take and post pics tonight...


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> also, when you say you have an S15 6 speed, does this mean you have an SR20DET in your car? ..


I thought that was a given.... (greddy intake manifold and all the other SR specific parts)
Yes I do have a Redtop SR


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you actually have a s15 chassis silvia in the US w/ a vin registered to a s15 that is privately owned permanently??


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

(Getto accent) "Uhhh........Where be da Pics Bra??????????" (End Ghetto accent)


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> you actually have a s15 chassis silvia in the US w/ a vin registered to a s15 that is privately owned permanently??


Jesus I wish!!! Just the tranny...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ohhhhhhh... i was like "OMFG!!!!! pix pix pix riche now!!!!"

if it's just the tranny.. my new response is.. "ehh.."
jkjk.. i have heard that s15's 6speed tranny is weaker/worse than s13's 5spd tranny


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no particular order... and this list is just getting started. I mean, I haven't even driven it on the street yet LOL

R33 Skyline VLSD
Silvia big brake conversion
Walbro 255lt/hr fuel pump
31x12x3 (inches) Front Mount intercooler
2 1/4 aluminum intercooler piping
R32 Skyline Radiator
HKS Sequential BOV
Right hand conversion 
RB20DET motor 
Flex-a-lite Push style fan
3" Catback exhaust (will have full 3" soon)
Autometer gauges (boost, oil, rpm)
200+ lb weight reduction


there may be more.. but I forget for now. And you all know where to find my pics, so you can :showpics: your ass to hell


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

It only took 2 weeks to get the pics up!!!! 
Don't mind the body, it will be done soon... 

I need some opinions on paint

I am thinking black with the center of the wheels painted the same color of the cage...blue... max flash

I would like everyones input good or bad, as it is a road race/show car. Be honest, im not scared :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oooooh...


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

umm....this could take a while. It's a 95 240sx.

Body: 
Nismo front bumper
custom fenders 
S15 headlights
Vis CF hood
97 supra RSP paint
Vis sides and rear
APR CF spoiler
Shaved antenna
97 240sx tail lights

Engine: 
S15 SR20DET W/ tranny, ECU, and LSD.
Blitz intercooler
Koyo radiator
Walbro fuel pump
Apexi' AVC-R
URAS titanium exhaust
HT test pipe
HT downpipe
GReddy Z32 intake
Z32 MAFS
ACT ST2 clutch

Suspension/brakes:
Eibach ERS springs
Advance design shocks (front)
Apexi N1 damper type5 (rear)
Ground control coilover sleeves
Ground control camber plates
Tanabe sustec sway bars
S15 silvia brakes
Volk TE37 18's in white.

Interior:
Bride Ergo2 seats (just ordered)
S15 center colsole and steering wheel(on order)
S15 gauge cluster (in the works)

And i'm spent.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

o ya?!!?!??! well i got a B&M short shifter, so there!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

z32 fuel filter
cd player
2x cup holders
:hal:


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

my list is short 

custom magic muffler crush bent exhaust 2 1/4 
(i should have gotten the 2 1/2 i got spanked by my friends s14 w/2 1/2) 

10 or so dollars spent on a home made intake 
(cheap yes but it worked)

an electric fan over the stock fan clutch 
(i like it, made my power band seem longer)

ST sway bars front and rear 
(i recommend them)

tokico hp on stock springs
(or blue's as they were when i got them why on stock springs you ask, not only because im broke but suspension geometry is beyond me thus far and i lowered my last s14 and was not happy w/ it but im not happy with this ether so im going to deal until i can afford full coil overs) 

that's it some stereo crap but i don't care about it enough to list it :woowoo:


----------



## DrifterSxS14 (May 21, 2004)

grip2drift dont you also have a 300zx fuel filter, FST. 

I have
Z32 brake coversion
SS Brake lines
Eibach Pro-Kit
KYB GR2 Struts and shocks
the small Energy suspension Kit
Z32 fuel Filter
2.5 in exhaust
and a connecting rod sticking out the bottom of my engine, it looks like its laughing at me???
wait thats not a mod....damn


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

edited post due to new forum rules -_-


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

> grip2drift dont you also have a 300zx fuel filter



oh yeah, i do. :thumbup:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> z32 fuel filter
> cd player
> 2x cup holders
> :hal:


i second this guy right here, haha, sadly he's banned. :fluffy:

next cheap mods, front rear strut bars and a r33 seat. for now.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

^^^
:loser: haha


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i converted my 240sx into a 240sx SE. oh, the factory did it for me. hooray for 300zx tt fuel filter and generic front strut bar, and i took off the y-pipe to the air box


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i converted my 240sx into a 240sx SE. oh, the factory did it for me. hooray for 300zx tt fuel filter and generic front strut bar, and i took off the y-pipe to the air box


o i wasnt talkin about his cheap mod statement, i was talkin about the hondahater comment...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know, but these are my mods


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i know, but these are my mods


i also took off the y pipe as soon as i got the car. oh and i cut the brown wire in my headlight thing to have my ghetto sleepy eyes at the push of a button, sleepy eyes come stock, but 'ghetto-ly stock'

and one more thing, it's three cup holders now and a shitty blue light to see in the car.

and ronaldo - :fluffy:







hondahater still around, just hafta use a different name. anyways feel free to hit up 240sxforums.com, hondahater is over there. that forum is okay.


----------

